# Hardware > Troubleshooting >  rb112 after upgrade dead!?

## PROGRAMMERPC

Καλησπέρα,
θα ήθελα να ρωτησω αν υπαρχει καποια λυση ( αν υπαρχει θανε καλο το tutorial ) να ξανααναστησω το rb112. 
Ξεκιναει κανει μπιπ αναβουν μαζι μπλε κοκκινο μολις κανει το πρωτο μπιπ σβηνει το κοκκινο μενει το μπλε και μετα απο πολλη ωρα ειτε κανει ρεσταρτ και τα ιδια ειναι σκαει 2 μπιπ μπιπ αλλα δεν το βλεπω!!
Προσπαθησα να του κανω φιρμγουερ απντειτ σε 6.32.4 χθες και απο τοτε το παρουσιαζει!
με νετινσταλ προσπαθησα με ενα tutorial που βρηκα αλλα δεν καταφερα να το δει!!
Μια βοηθεια?!

----------


## mikemtb

Καλησπέρα φίλε. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το 112 δεν υποστηρίζει πάνω απο version 5.κάτι! Δεν είμαι και σίγουρος, δες το site της mikrotik! 
Επίσης επειδή το δοκίμασα, μόλις πήρε τα σχεδόν 700 routes του awmn, δεν την παλευε, ο επεξεργαστής ήταν σχεδόν τέρμα, οπότε το απέσυρα!!

στάλθηκε με Tapatalk

----------


## PROGRAMMERPC

Αγορινα καλησπερα. μεσα απο το winbox στο check for updates μου εβγαλε το 6.32.4 και πηγα να του κανω update! το ξερω οτι δεν την παλευει! για "wireless adapter" to xrisimopoio! Δεν κανω bgp!!

http://forum.mikrotik.com/viewtopic.php?t=107068 Το ιδιο προβλημα!

----------

